# Lil Indy Speedway results 11-14-2010



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners. 

Jrs

1. Chris Montague #2
2. Nicole Hammett #10
3. Dustin Bailey #87
4. Gracie Bowe #88

Chris Montague


Rookie

1. Garrett Brown #18
2. Tyler Belue #2
3. Kristian Smith #25
4. Tristen Smith #00
5. Travis Hicks #18
6. Kevin Smith #15
7. Dennis Martin #49
8. Brandon Chambers #87
9. Vince Smith #7

Garrett Brown


Cadet

1. Daniel Smith #1
2. Mike Willard #22
3. Chad Hart #30
4. Brian Cothran #12
5. Robert Wilson #44

Daniel Smith


Limited

1. Richard Morton #5
2. Dennis Green #43
3. Alan Foy #36
4. Allen Montague #2
5. Matt Lorr #0
6. Terry McFalls #49
7. Colt Smith #D1

Richard Morton


Supers

1. Alan Foy #36
2. Dennis Green #43
3. Richard Morton #5
4. Jeremy Willis #383
5. Matt Lorr #8
6. David Cobb #69
7. Jason Smith #9

Alan Foy


Grand National

1. Dennis Green #43
2. Terry McFalls #T10
3. Matt Lorr #11
4. Bobby Bowe #3
5. Mike Willard #22
6. Daniel Smith #1

Dennis Green


1/18 Sprints

1. Zack Smith #93
2. Tyler Belue #2
3. Bobby Bowe #3
4. Kevin Smith #15
5. Mike Willard #22

Zack Smith


1/10 Sprints

1. Alan Smith #94
2. Matt Lorr #8
3. Brian Cothran #11

Alan Smith


----------

